# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  2-3 Ερωτήσεις

## eLin@

Γεια σας βασικά έχω βρει 2 πουλιά από ότι με ενημέρωσαν είναι πετροχελίδονα. Τεσπα τα έχω από την Κυριακή το απόγευμα. Έχω φάει τον κόσμο για πληροφορίες του τί τρώνε, κάθε πότε διάβασα και εδώ πέρα κάποια πράγματα. Το μόνο που δεν βρίσκω ---> Πότε πρέπει να σταματήσω να τα ταΐζω εγώ? Πότε θα αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους? Πότε θα πετάξουν επιτέλους? Τα ταΐζω με σύριγγα μίλησα με ΑΝΙΜΑ μου είπαν μια-δυο μπουκιές κάθε 45 λεπτά, που κάθε 45 δεν είναι ποτέ διότι δουλεύω δεν με βοήθησαν και πολύ με άλλες απορίες που είχα... Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ να μου πει δυο πράγματα γι'αυτή την περίπτωση?

----------


## amastro

Καλημέρα Ελίνα και καλώς μας ήρθες.
Οι σταχτάρες είναι ιδιαίτερα πουλιά. Το "τρώνε μόνα τους" σημαίνει να πετάνε και να τρέφονται στον αέρα.
Άρα θέλουν τάισμα μέχρι να είναι ικανά να πετάξουν. Τι ταΐζεις με τη σύριγγα;
Σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο για ότι έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα. Πιστεύω όμως πως το να τα δώσεις στην ΑΝΙΜΑ είναι μονόδρομος, ειδικά αφού λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχεις τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο.

https://www.wild-anima.gr/odigies-gia-neossous/

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο για τις προσπάθειες σου. Αν η συχνότητα ταισματος είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα, επικοινώνησε ξανά με ΑΝΙΜΑ να τους ενημερώσεις. Να ξέρεις ότι όσο μεγαλώνουν οι νεοσσοι θέλουν πιο αραιά και μεγαλύτερα γεύματα

----------


## eLin@

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εμμ θα τα είχα δώσει ήδη ...  Δεν μένω Αθήνα όμως. Δεν θα κρατούσα τέτοια ευθύνη, είμαι Πάτρα βασικά είναι κάποιος από τους 2 σας εδώ να του τα δώσω?  ::  
Αλήθεια τώρα όταν πετάξουν? Πότε θα πετάξουν? Όταν είπα ότι η επικοινωνία με ΑΝΙΜΑ δεν βοήθησε το εννοούσα διότι δεν μου σήκωσαν ποτέ τηλ. Θέλουν συνεννόηση μέσω μηνυμάτων κάτι που την πρώτη μέρα που ήμουν άσχετη με νευρίασε. Επειδή από την ΑΝΙΜΑ μου είπαν 1-2 μπουκιές τους δίνω έως 3CC και στα δυο και πάλι χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη. Δεν μου το προσδιόρισαν. Αλλά εφόσον περάσανε σχεδόν 5 μέρες θεώρησα ότι τα ταΐζω νορμάλ. Τα ξεκίνησα με βραστό αυγό ασπράδι, ελάχιστο λαδάκι και νερό. Από χθες τους δίνω γατοτροφή. Όλη νύχτα κάνουν έναν θόρυβο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Τους συμβαίνει κάτι? Τελικά πότε πετάνε? Αμάστρο το λινκ που μου έδωσες το έχω μάθει απ'έξω εδώ και 4 μέρες, δεν λέει πότε πετάνε.

----------


## amastro

Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να σου προσδιορίσω είτε την ηλικία τους είτε το σε πόσες μέρες θα πετάξουν.

Λογικά η ΑΝΙΜΑ θα έχει άτομα στην Πάτρα για να προωθούν τα πουλιά στα κεντρικά τους.

----------


## eLin@

Καλώς, νόμιζα ότι γνώριζες έστω στο περίπου.  Τεσπα, θα δω τι θα κάνω, ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## MacGyver

Κουράγιο...
Σίγουρα ειναι κουραστική η κατάσταση που βιώνεις και ελπίζω ο κόπος σου να μην πάει χαμένος.  Αν μπορείς πήγαινε σε ενα πετσοπ να σου δώσουν τροφή για εντομοφαγα πουλιά όπως αηδόνια. Δε νομίζω ότι η γατοτροφη είναι κατάλληλη. Ο ήχος που ακούς λογικά είναι η φωνή προς τη μαμά τους (εσένα) για να τα ταισει

----------


## MacGyver

Για το μέγεθος των μικρών και πότε θα είναι έτοιμα να πετάξουν να υπολογίζεις όταν οι φτερουγες  κλειστες πανω στο κορμι τους ειναι τουλαχιστον 1 ποντο μεγαλυτερες απ την ουρα .

Δες και προηγούμενα θέματα για τη διατροφή τους σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CE%BD%CE%B9

----------


## eLin@

Δεν μου είναι κόπος ήθελα να τα σώσω δεν με πίεσε κάποιος. Γενικά περιθάλπω ότι μου βρεθεί και ως τώρα πέρα από περιστέρι, σκυλιά και γάτες δεν είχα κάτι άλλο. Εντομοφάγα πρώτη φορά έχω γι'αυτό και η απειρία μου. Τη γατοτροφή την διάβασα στην σελίδα της ΑΝΙΜΑ γι'αυτό τους την δίνω. Υπάρχουν στα pet shop αντίστοιχες τροφές? Δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Γνωρίζεις πότε πρέπει να αραιώσω τα ταΐσματα ? Αν σου ανεβάσω φώτο θα με κατατοπίσεις? Δεν τους δίνω πολύ τροφή φοβάμαι μην τα σκάσω. Τα πουλιά παρόλα αυτά όταν με βλέπουν κόβουν λάσπη, προφανώς φοβούνται για κάποιο λόγο. Δεν χαίρονται να με βλέπουν, δεν κουνάνε χαρωπά τα φτερά τους, δεν ανοίγουν μόνα τους το στόμα, στην ουσία εγώ τους ανοίγω το στόμα με το ζόρι για να φάνε. Με στεναχωρεί αλλά τουλάχιστον ζουν.  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν κάνω κάτι ή κάπου λάθος. Τι να πω... Σόρρυ αν σας ζάλισα.

----------


## koukoulis

Ξέρεις, Ελίνα, δεν μας ζαλίζεις καθόλου, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και τα άλλα μέλη που διαβάζουν όσα γράφεις, χαίρονται ιδιαίτερα που τα πουλάκια περιθάλπονται. Σε λίγες ημέρες δεν θα σε φοβούνται πιστεύω καθόλου και θα ανοίγουν τα στοματάκια μόνα τους. Απλά είναι προφανές ότι χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια από μέρους σου για να επιβιώσουν, γιατί όντως είναι δύσκολα πουλιά στο μεγάλωμα και στο hand feeding, με διάφορες απαιτήσεις, τις οποίες δεν γνωρίζουμε και στην εντέλεια. Αλλά ο καιρός θα περάσει. 
Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου και προσωπικά θα χαρώ πολύ να μας ενημερώνεις για την εξέλιξή τους. 
Μπράβο σου και πάλι

----------


## eLin@

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σχετικά με την εξέλιξη των μικρών μου μίλησα ξανά με ΑΝΙΜΑ διότι χωρίς σύριγγα δεν τρώγανε, τα είχα σχεδόν 2μιση βδομάδες και ήμουν πολύ προβληματισμένη που έπειτα από τόσες μέρες στην ουσία δεν με ήθελαν, με φοβόντουσαν και το βασικότερο δεν τρώγανε μόνα τους εφόσον είχαν σχετικά μεγαλώσει... Η κοπέλα που μίλησα στην ΑΝΙΜΑ είπε ότι το συγκεκριμένο πουλί δεν τρώει ποτέ από κάτω διότι έτσι ζουν. Ότι κάνουν το κάνουν στον αέρα. Έπαθα ένα σοκ γιατί όπου και να πήγαινα ή τα έπαιρνα μαζί μου για να τα ταίζω ή έτρεχα σαν τρελή γρήγορα στο σπίτι μην παραλείψω το γεύμα τους και τις ώρες που δούλευα έχωνα την κολλητή μου, ταμένη φιλόζωη και εκείνη. Τεσπα η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι έχουν πάρα πολλά και εφόσον θέλω μπορώ να τους τα στείλω Αθήνα να τα μεγαλώσουν μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα. Τα έστειλα σήμερα τα ξημερώματα, επιβεβαίωσα ότι φτάσανε και είναι οκ. Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την παραμικρή βοήθεια ήμουν παντελώς άσχετη στο συγκεκριμένο είδος με δυσκόλεψε αλλά τα μικρά μου έζησαν, ούτε φτερά δεν είχαν όταν τα βρήκα κι αυτό είναι που μετράει στην τελική. Καλό καλοκαίρι να έχετε όλοι με φτερουγίσματα αν βρεθούν στο δρόμο μας εννοείται και καλή συνέχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Ελινα,ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την αγωνία και τις προσπαθειες σου μαζί μας. Του χρόνου την άνοιξη οταν με το καλό σε επισκεφτούν τα χελιδόνια θα αναρωτιέσαι αν είναι τα 'δικά σου'... Καλή συνέχεια

----------

